# Beulah, Hazen, Washburn Hunting



## jrader (Oct 19, 2004)

Hey everyone, I'm heading over to Hazen this weekend to hunt. I was wondering if anyone had been hunting in that area yet this year, and had an success.

We went out last year towards the end of October as they were harvesting sunflowers, and those fields that had just been cleaned were prime areas with lots of pheasants. Hopefully there will be a few birds around this weekend. If not, I guess I'll just have to hit the old reliable bar for a few.... :beer:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

:withstupid:

Certain areas of the state always have birds. I have hunted that area and they have birds, but pressure as well.


----------



## labman (Oct 8, 2004)

Hunted last weekend and saw no one else hunting. There are plenty of brids we took a few without a dog.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

I lives in Beulah. I have been hunting in Beulah and Hazen... in Hazen farmer cut sunflower and wheat and high grass where high number for pheasant... but on east side farmer will let u hunted where is high grass u will have to ask permission bec last yr on the west side one of stupid hunter shot horse where so many pheasants are so no more on west and can used east side.. there are good number pheasants there.. In Washburn I never been hunting there . good luck


----------

